# Art tubefire 8 problem



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have searched for this answer here without luck. 

I have the tubefire 8 and my ch1 can be clean and then without provocation there will be strong crackling and a snap change in the EQ of the signal. 

? 
Could it be a tube and if so how hard are they to replace? 

Anyone else with such experience. ??


Happy new year all!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

It does sound like a bad tube. Given that the tubes are horizontally mounted, it's a distinct possibility. That would also be the simplest thing to start with too.
Take the top off, and you will see the tubes. They are easy to change and no adjustments are required. Just watch the voltage inside. Before taking the top off, unplug the unit and let it sit for a few minutes to drain the power supply.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah. Wortha try. I tried the mic switch x 2 and cable switch and thought it was the 2 mics hence I was happy with the third. The should check was fine. After about 40 sec of recording, you can hear it change drastically.


----------

